# Strength Building



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I am a newbie started just a few weeks ago with the too heavy bands that came with my slingshots that i bought.

By now I am making my own band sets, and i have made a couple that are light, easy to pull and accurate .

But i was thinking .

I have a feeling that i gained a lot from using the heavy bands it terms of strength and stamina .

I think that using heavy bands for a few weeks made me a better shot at the lighter more accurate bands.

Do you think that using heavy bands for strength and stamina buildup is something concrete and have it's place?

Or should i just stick to the bands that feel easier to pull and shoot accurately (that is if i am only after target shooting).

what do you think?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Sounds reasonable.

But another way is also possible, and it is that you develop strength at some other place, say gim, and use that new strength to pull strong bands more easily.

In this way you would be able to track your true accuracy, and not the one when you pull to the limit of your abilities and your hands tremble and your target seems to jump around.

I want to say that slingshot/rubbers can be used to develop ones strength, and they always do it in a way, but they are not primarily intended for that - just my opinion.

cheers,

jazz

cheers,

jazz


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

jazz said:


> I want to say that slingshot/rubbers can be used to develop ones strength, and they always do it in a way, but they are not primarily intended for that - just my opinion.


In case of confusion, here I meant to say - the slingshot rubbers (that is, rubber cut for a slingshot) ARE NOT primarily intended for excercise ones muscles. HOWEVER, uncut, like Thera-Band ARE intended for excercise, primarily, or even solely..

sorry for this..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a dedicated couch potato that sells exercise equipment that I never use. But I have to say that, of course, exercising the upper body will benefit you in general and your sling shooting in particular. Especially if you plan to hunt. Many people talk about how they shake when they pull extreme bands. You can't hit shirt when you shake. Mostly the heaviest thing I lift is a 1/4 pounder and a 16 oz, plus most of us here are older and could benefit from the work. But not from shooters. Using our TheraBand for Therapy would be a good thing, but I get a lot of exercise from sanding and I always put my beer on the bottom shelf.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well another option is to shoot full butterfly or semi butterfly, easier to pull but same or better speed and power


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

gonene1 said:


> I am a newbie started just a few weeks ago with the too heavy bands that came with my slingshots that i bought.
> 
> By now I am making my own band sets, and i have made a couple that are light, easy to pull and accurate .
> 
> ...


I think you have a valid and logical point . In the American sport of baseball a player will swing a bat with weights attached prior to stepping up to the plate with an unweighted bat . This has more of a mental effect causing the player to engage the proper muscles with ease . Your idea in addition to a strength training exercises will improve shooting . There shouldn't be any strain or shaking involved in shooting. Shaking is an indication of weak muscles .


----------

